# Bullies



## enngirl5 (Aug 10, 2004)

I have something to talk to the guys here about. It's been pissing me off lately. About my brother. My brothers kinda big, he works out and he's strong. He's recently lost a lot of weight so he's not as big as he was but he still works out and is still tough. And I'm convinced he is discriminated against because he's big. Because security guards and cops and bouncers are always major a$$holes to him for no apparent reason. And the thing is, my brother is one of the biggest softies you'll ever meet. He's extremely kind-hearted. This isn't to say he's never been in a fight. He has when pushed into one, and he usually wins. Anyway, lately he has been trying to avoid situations like this as best he can because he has a professional job and just can't risk getting into fights and trouble, etc.

So last night he was at a club, talking to this girl. Not hitting on her, just talking. And this marine comes up and bumps into him. My borther ignores him. He figures he just accidentally bumped into him. So the marine, does this a couple more times, harder and now obviously intentionally. My brother gets up and walks away, trying to gain his composure. He said his heart was just racing the whole time wanting so bad to go over and just kick the guys a$$. He said he was near a panic attack he was so mad and upset. It turns out a girl my brother was talking to before was the guys girlfriend. My brother didn't know it and wasn't hitting on her anyway, he was just talking to her, trying to get to know people.

Then the marines friend comes up and playfully jabs my bro on the chin, but kinda hard and in a bullying way. Again my brother walks away, still in a rage, but doesn't want to get kicked out of the place, and doesn't want to start trouble. This whole walking away thing is kinda new to him, lol. 5 years ago he would have floored these guys.

So my question is, what is wrong with people? You go into a club, trying to make friends and meet people, and you have these a$$holes who won't leave you alone. So what do you guys do in these situations? It's like my brother is growing out of all this stuff, maturing, but then stuff like this happens. And it tests a persons ability to be calm and not explode. The moral of the story is, this confirms how I feel about marines, cops, bouncers, and security guards who were weanies in school, and now have to take it out on the rest of the world.


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2005)

your brother kind of sounds like me

But yeah I can relate to what your saying


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

your bro has incredible control. theres no way i would have taken that. screw getting kicked out. i mean, i know the right thing to do is let it go and just leave. i try to be as buddhist as i can in every situation, but when someone pisses me off they dont have a prayer. in the heat of the moment its hard to care about getting arrested. and im one of those psycho types that can punch through walls and not feel it. i know no one will believe this, but i beat up a marine. and no it wasnt a girl. i didnt hurt him too bad, just put the fear of god into him until he was a weeping like a baby. (he was a puss and a pervert and totally deserved it) god i hate even thinking about that pathetic little b!tch.. but anyway, your bro handled that much better then most people would so he should be proud of himself cause that takes alot of guts.

im not a guy, but ive been in alot of those situations, and mostly with men. surprisingly enough im not the one who starts it, but i always make sure im the one who finishes it. the best method, the one i use nowdays, is to just avoid those situations completely. i dont go to clubs anymore because theres just way too many people there that piss me off just for being the wastes of life that they are. i know its not healty to be anti social, but if you are like me, and know that for whatever reason, you will probably end up in the middle of some drama, it might be a good idea to just throw on some pjs and make it a blockbuster night.


----------



## sebastian (Aug 11, 2004)

Sorry to hear about your brothers tribulations enngirl. All of that sounds incredibly childish. I can't say that I've ever had that experience. Maybe it's the bars he goes to?

I don't know what else to add except that maybe he should rethink where he goes out at night. i wouldn't want to go to a bar where bulky morons kept trying to start a fight with me. But then, i usually go to places where the Young, Jocky Male quotient is at a minimum.

s.


----------



## enngirl5 (Aug 10, 2004)

That's the thing. All through college he went to the young, jocky clubs but this is a bar/club with more late 20 or 30-something business types, and this stuff still happens. It amazes me. But it's just that everyone in my family has shall we say "anger management issues", lol, so for him to walk away was hard. And I'm proud that's he's not as willing to fight someone that's messing with him now, so that's why it pisses me off so much. He tries to live a normal non-******* life, but there's always somebody out there that feels like f*cking with him. And I think people see him, because he's big, and think that he thinks he's a bad ass, when hes really one of the nicest people you could ever meet. PS-He was alone that night, and these guys had a bunch of friends with them. And as you can see I'm very protective over him, and it just makes me mad.


----------



## Homeskooled (Aug 10, 2004)

Dear Sebastian, 


> All of that sounds incredibly childish. I can't say that I've ever had that experience. Maybe it's the bars he goes to?
> 
> I don't know what else to add except that maybe he should rethink where he goes out at night. i wouldn't want to go to a bar where bulky morons kept trying to start a fight with me. But then, i usually go to places where the Young, Jocky Male quotient is at a minimum.


Thats because you're a pansy, Sebastian. Hahaha...._that_ word isnt edited or flowered out! :twisted: You should be a real man and go to Starbucks on Friday night, like me. Just kidding. I'll never sink to that level...hopefully.....

Enngirl, nice to see that you are so protective of your brother. He's older than you, I take it. Unfortunately, I find that anywhere men are intoxicated, that kind of stuff can happen. Its happened to friends of mine, and even to me, in nice bars and ugly ones. You have a better chance of avoiding it the nicer the bar, but drunk people are drunk people. See if he can rotate his Fridays and spend some doing something non-alcohol related, like movies, bowling, going to coffee shops with Sebastian...There's definitely nothing wrong with drinking, but alot of people wont do it responsibly, so you'll always run into people not minding their p's and q's. Literally. Thats where the saying originated. When a tavern customer looked like he was getting tanked, the bartender would remind him to watch his _pints_ and _quarts_. Anyways, I think its just inevitable in bars and clubs, especially if your brother sticks out in the crowd. Its good seeing a sister so concerned, however. I know me and my little sister are pretty close too.

Peace
Homeskooled


----------



## sebastian (Aug 11, 2004)

Homeskooled said:


> You should be a real man and go to Starbucks on Friday night, like me. Just kidding. I'll never sink to that level...hopefully.....


Ok...you can insult me all you want, Mr. Homeskooled, but when you start insulting Starbucks, that's where i draw the line.

Tomorrow.
Noon.
In front of your local Starbucks.
I'll bring the chess board.

s.


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

On a literary note - did you know that Starbucks is named after a character in Mody Dick. He's a fairly loathsome character.


----------



## Milan (May 29, 2005)

Sleepy, just how big and muscley are you? Fighting marines, holding your father down for 15 mins :shock: You sound like one hell-o-va woman.


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

yea im a beast. the truth is i am about as big as your average sized dude, just shy of 6ft. i think thats why guys, jerk guys that dont mind hitting girls, pick on me. im a girl, fairly soft looking with boobs that tend to get in the way, so they think im an easy take down but thats where they are gravely mistaken. i have a deadly weapon in my arsenal. im batshit PSYCHOTIC and i turn into she-hulk if you piss me off. im not bragging either because its something i really hate about myself. it scares me that i get that out of control. i literally see red and its like tunnel vision once i start there is no stopping me unless you have a silver bullet or something.

as for that marine, i was manic at the time. i put my fist right through his window. i must have turned green or something because he turned into a wet rag right before my eyes and started weeping at my feet. it was bizarre. as for my dad i was only 12 at the time, and we were both in shock that i had actually pinned him that i took full advantage and stuck a lint and cat hair covered slimeball toy that was under the couch for about a year in his mouth. i kept him down for so long because he was pissed after that and i was too afraid to let him up! he had to yell for my mom to help him! it was brilliant. :lol:


----------



## enngirl5 (Aug 10, 2004)

Well that's all you need to know how to fight. Insane aggression. Sleepy, you should read up on these studies they do about people when they're in a panic they have these mighty powers. Like women lifting cars off of their husbands that are trapped underneath. Stuff like that.


----------

